# Beginner cycle diary



## nsimoy (Oct 11, 2022)

This is my very first cycle with naughty things (except creatine, teehee) and I’m super excited. I started my log on another forum but am continuing/finishing here because the other forum was a nightmare, couldn’t search, couldn’t edit posts, yadda yadda.

Beginning baselines:
37 years old
5’8” 158lbs
~10% body fat 

Ultimate goal is to be 175lbs lean. Not really concerned with strength, just aesthetics. CrossFit already done made me look like a barrel.

Cycle details:
-12 weeks, 9/27-12/19
-PPL 6 on 1 off (sometimes 3 on 1 off)
-2900 calories (30/45/25 p/c/f)

-Test cyp 300mg/wk (possibly upping to 400)
-Anavar 50mg/day week 7-12 (MAYBE)
-Arimidex .5mg EOD (MAYBE)
-pretty much every cycle support supp for kidneys liver heart etc.

The maybes:
-Anavar: I kinda want to get cut up toward the end cuz I want to look good for a trip in February. I’ve heard conflicting advice here, this being my first cycle.
-Arimidex: seems like everyone agrees don’t take an AI unless I get high E sides and a mid cycle blood test says to. I’m starting week 3 and have not taken an AI yet.

PCT: (starting 10 days after last pin)
Clomid 50/50/25/25

I also have HCG, nolva, and Aromasin on hand. Curious to hear what you guys think about HCG in my PCT. I pretty much got talked out of HCG during my cycle.

Pre cycle blood work and borderline nsfw glamour shots attached. This stuff will make my peen bigger too right?

View attachment Nsimoy pre cycle blood.pdf

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 11, 2022)

Good job getting bloodwork before you start.

Your natural test levels are above 900! That's awesome! Are you sure that you want to even run a cycle? Most guys go on 150-200 mg/test just to get to your natural levels.

So if you want to run the cycle still, you should think about raising your weekly dose up to 400-500. The 300 mg/week will suppress your natural testosterone production, just to get your testosterone levels to around 1,500-2,000 (just a guess). See how that's a lot of effort for minor reward?

If your goal is to gain lean muscle then don't be afraid to eat. You gain by eating. Whether it's lean muscle mass or fat will depend more on what you eat. Calculate your current calorie requirements and add 500+ calories to it. That will allow you to grow, and remember that as you grow you will need to up the calories again and again. You only grow by eating. Guys spin their wheels because they don't feed themselves enough to grow. You can take all the steroids in the world and your body won't build muscle from thin air.

Don't worry about the anavar, save it. It's not going to produce any additional effects that the first cycle of testosterone won't blow away anyhow. If you do it right with the diet and training, the "after" photo should blow you away compared to the current pics. If you don't eat right or train hard, you'll be underwhelmed by the after pics.


----------



## eazy (Oct 11, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> naughty things





nsimoy said:


> teehee





nsimoy said:


> 37 years old





enjoy your cycle.


----------



## CJ (Oct 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Good job getting bloodwork before you start.
> 
> Your natural test levels are above 900! That's awesome! Are you sure that you want to even run a cycle? Most guys go on 150-200 mg/test just to get to your natural levels.
> 
> ...


^^^100% agree with this.

Also, you have to drop the CF mentality that more(meaning volume/frequency) is better. It's not, trust me. I've smashed my face into that wall before over and over again. Avoid junk volume!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Good job getting bloodwork before you start.
> 
> Your natural test levels are above 900! That's awesome! Are you sure that you want to even run a cycle? Most guys go on 150-200 mg/test just to get to your natural levels.
> 
> ...



My thought process was exactly the same when I saw my natural T level, I just had no clue how 300mg/week exogenous test cyp would equate to total circulating T in ng/dl. Totally makes sense though so I think I’m gonna up my dose next week.

Thanks for the great advice on eating too  I could probably eat more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> ^^^100% agree with this.
> 
> Also, you have to drop the CF mentality that more(meaning volume/frequency) is better. It's not, trust me. I've smashed my face into that wall before over and over again. Avoid junk volume!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Definitely dropped that. My cardio now is 20 min walk on incline treadmill. Can’t think of anything less CrossFit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 11, 2022)

Week 3 starts today. Got a good push workout in this morning.

So far my workouts have been going great. I have been moving up in weight and/or reps every day since the start.

Weighed in at 162.9 (+4.8lbs).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Oct 11, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Got a good push workout in this morning.



what did you do?


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 11, 2022)

eazy said:


> what did you do?



Push B
Tuesday, October 11, 2022 at 9:59 AM

Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10
Set 4: 60 lb × 10

Cable Crossover
Set 1: 15 lb × 20
Set 2: 20 lb × 16
Set 3: 25 lb × 16
Set 4: 30 lb × 10
Set 5: 35 lb × 10
Set 6: 30 lb × 10

Chest Dip
Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 12 reps
Set 3: 12 reps

Triceps Extension
Set 1: 38 lb × 14
Set 2: 38 lb × 8
Set 3: 38 lb × 8
Set 4: 38 lb × 10

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 75 lb × 14
Set 2: 85 lb × 10
Set 3: 95 lb × 10

Lateral Raise (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 22.5 lb × 20
Set 2: 22.5 lb × 16
Set 3: 22.5 lb × 16

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 11, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Push B
> Tuesday, October 11, 2022 at 9:59 AM
> 
> Bench Press (Dumbbell)
> ...


Couple things to consider. 

Dumbbell bench press: You did 4 sets of 10. Could you have done more? Would you have been able to press more weight if you only needed to warm up and then do 2 sets of 10?

Cable crossovers: assuming you’re warmed up at this point, why start at 15 and work up to 35? Just start at your working weight. 


Chest dip: same with barbell press, could you have done more than 3 sets of 12?

Tricep extensions: do same number of reps

Shoulder press: no need to warmup. Just go right to the working weight. 

☝️ I pointed that out to you because that kind of stuff is just fluff. Look at Paul Carter’s Instagram page @liftrunbang he does a great job of providing free information. Muscles grow because of mechanical tension and that is most effective when taking sets to failure in the 6-10 rep range. The five reps right before failure are the ones that are effective for hypertrophy, whether that’s failure at 25 or 8 reps so it makes more sense to select weights where you will maximize that (failure in the 6-10 rep range). 

Volume doesn’t drive hypertrophy as much, unless you are reaching failure within the prescribed amount of volume. With 4 sets of 10, it’s much harder to finder the proper weight where you will fail in the last set.


----------



## Wannabbigger (Oct 11, 2022)

Gonna follow, see your in week 3 so you should start seeing changes every workout, that's about when I started seeing big changes.


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Couple things to consider.
> 
> Dumbbell bench press: You did 4 sets of 10. Could you have done more? Would you have been able to press more weight if you only needed to warm up and then do 2 sets of 10?
> 
> ...



Interesting. I was behind on my hypertrophy science. I’ll tweak my sets moving forward, thank you for the advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 11, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Interesting. I was behind on my hypertrophy science. I’ll tweak my sets moving forward, thank you for the advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give it a try and see which you prefer. I use to do volume and when I switched it worked MUCH better.


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 12, 2022)

Training felt good today, switched to a lower rep scheme but increased weight. My total load was greater than last pull session by about 4,000lbs.

I’m noticing WAY better recovery.. like I’m never sore and I’m always stoked to get back in the gym. My HRV has been staying near my baseline.

Some tweaks I’m making:
I’m getting my first mid cycle blood test on Tuesday to assess my e level among other things. My plan is to increase my test to 400mg next week and then if my blood comes back with high e, also introduce low dose Aromasin.

I started to notice last night after showering my left nip looked a little puffy/swollen. Looks normal if the nips are hard. Should I add like 20mg nolva until I get my blood test back in a couple weeks? Ideally I want to get my blood checked before ai.

Increased calories yesterday from 2900 to 3200

Pull B
Wednesday, October 12, 2022 at 10:55 AM

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
Set 1: 121 lb × 10
Set 2: 143 lb × 10
Set 3: 165 lb × 8
Set 4: 165 lb × 8
Set 5: 165 lb × 8
Set 6: 165 lb × 8

T Bar Row
Set 1: 65 lb × 8
Set 2: 65 lb × 8
Set 3: 65 lb × 8
Set 4: 65 lb × 8

Straight Arm Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 55 lb × 8
Set 2: 55 lb × 8
Set 3: 55 lb × 8

Shrug (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 70 lb × 18
Set 2: 70 lb × 18
Set 3: 70 lb × 22

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 77 lb × 10
Set 2: 77 lb × 8
Set 3: 77 lb × 8
Set 4: 77 lb × 8

Preacher Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 120 lb × 8
Set 3: 120 lb × 8
Set 4: 120 lb × drop set

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Side Plank
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


			https://strong.app.link/WXbBD8qr4tb
		



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 12, 2022)

Your natural Free T levels are 4.5x higher than my TRT levels on 200mg/week...
You are so blessed.


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 12, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Your natural Free T levels are 4.5x higher than my TRT levels on 200mg/week...
> You are so blessed.



Weird thing is it has gone up over the years. 2012 it was in the 600’s, 2017 it was 840, now it’s 900. No idea why.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Oct 12, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> gone up over the years


benjamin buttons


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 12, 2022)

eazy said:


> benjamin buttons



I’ma need a teet to suckle, anyone lactating?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 12, 2022)

How the HECK do you guys eat 3,000 calories my poor little tummy is always so full.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 13, 2022)

Dear diary,

Today is usually my favorite day, leg day. I wasn’t the most pumped mentally today to get into the gym but once I got in everything felt light, like I could just keep going and going.

I upped my test dose this morning to 200mg, so I’ll be on 400mg/wk moving forward.

For the nipple thing, I’m now taking 20mg nolva every morning for a couple weeks while I wait for my blood test results. Current plan is to get on ai and taper off nolva assuming my e2 is actually high which I suspect it is. In fact I may just start the ai and taper the nolva right after I get back from my quest appointment.

Legs B
Thursday, October 13, 2022 at 12:44 PM

Lunge (Barbell)
Set 1: 45 lb × 12
Set 2: 125 lb × 10
Set 3: 135 lb × 10
Set 4: 145 lb × 8
Set 5: 145 lb × 8

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 215 lb × 8
Set 2: 215 lb × 8
Set 3: 215 lb × 8
Set 4: 215 lb × 8

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 160 lb × 8
Set 2: 160 lb × 8
Set 3: 160 lb × 8

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 185 lb × 8
Set 2: 190 lb × 8
Set 3: 195 lb × 8
Set 4: 200 lb × 8
Set 5: 205 lb × 8
Set 6: 210 lb × 8
Set 7: 215 lb × 8

Calf Press on Leg Press
Set 1: 220 lb × 12
Set 2: 220 lb × 12
Set 3: 220 lb × 12
Set 4: 220 lb × 10

Crunch (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 12
Set 2: 100 lb × 12

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 2 mi | 20:00


			https://strong.app.link/1TcIcgBc6tb
		



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 13, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> How the HECK do you guys eat 3,000 calories my poor little tummy is always so full.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eat smaller meals more frequently.

What worked for me was putting my big boy pants on and eating though 😂


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 13, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Dear diary,
> 
> Today is usually my favorite day, leg day. I wasn’t the most pumped mentally today to get into the gym but once I got in everything felt light, like I could just keep going and going.
> 
> ...


That’s a whole lot of sets. Are you taking everything to failure


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 13, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> That’s a whole lot of sets. Are you taking everything to failure



I included my warmups on the lunges. Switched to lower reps on the leg extensions so I kept going on those to find my max. Normally 4 sets.

Generally though no, not failure but probably 1 or 2 reps short.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 13, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> I included my warmups on the lunges. Switched to lower reps on the leg extensions so I kept going on those to find my max. Normally 4 sets.
> 
> Generally though no, not failure but probably 1 or 2 reps short.
> 
> ...


Try going to absolute failure for 2 sets after a couple warm up sets.


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 13, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Try going to absolute failure for 2 sets after a couple warm up sets.



You’re suggesting that for every movement?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 13, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> You’re suggesting that for every movement?


Yea, if you can do four sets with the same weight and hit the same rep each time it doesn’t seems like your pushing hard enough. 

That’s just my advice. I’ve seen in my own workouts when a program sets do 4 sets of 10 I pick a weight that I might fail on the 10th rep of the 4th set, meaning I wasted 3 sets


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 13, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Yea, if you can do four sets with the same weight and hit the same rep each time it doesn’t seems like your pushing hard enough.
> 
> That’s just my advice. I’ve seen in my own workouts when a program sets do 4 sets of 10 I pick a weight that I might fail on the 10th rep of the 4th set, meaning I wasted 3 sets



I see what you’re saying, I’ll play around with that, thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 13, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> You’re suggesting that for every movement?


When it’s safe to do so. Going to muscular failure on, say, deadlifts, is not a good idea.

You’ll get way more out of two max effort sets than doing 4+ sets where you stop at some arbitrary number because it fits the rep scheme.  You should be fighting for the last few reps, not cruising through them.


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 13, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> When it’s safe to do so. Going to muscular failure on, say, deadlifts, is not a good idea.
> 
> You’ll get way more out of two max effort sets than doing 4+ sets where you stop at some arbitrary number because it fits the rep scheme. You should be fighting for the last few reps, not cruising through them.



Makes sense. I’m definitely working for it but not to failure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Makes sense. I’m definitely working for it but not to failure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The closer you go to failure, the more effective reps you'll get per set. It's more efficient doing 2 sets vs 4,5,6+ sets.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 13, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Makes sense. I’m definitely working for it but not to failure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The reps that are close to failure are where you get the most mechanical tension on the muscle.

That’s partially what makes rest-pause sets so efficient.


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 13, 2022)

CJ said:


> The closer you go to failure, the more effective reps you'll get per set. It's more efficient doing 2 sets vs 4,5,6+ sets.



2 sets? I’m gonna be in and out of there in 20 minutes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 13, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> 2 sets? I’m gonna be in and out of there in 20 minutes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it will be the most effective workout you’ve crushed


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> 2 sets? I’m gonna be in and out of there in 20 minutes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then you're more than likely not working that hard.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 13, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> 2 sets? I’m gonna be in and out of there in 20 minutes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of my training sessions are well under an hour.

You'd be surprised how much you can accomplish in 40ish minutes of truly _intense_ training.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 13, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> 2 sets? I’m gonna be in and out of there in 20 minutes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A proper DC workout has one working set per exercise, takes a bit over a half hour and will have you wanting to cry by the end.


----------



## CraigCasey (Oct 13, 2022)

Just saying, 2 really sweaty sets can do more in the long run than 5 relaxed ones you do just to do 5. My workouts are usually under 1 hour including the rest time, never understood the guys that spend hours in the gym just chatting half of the time and say "I spend hours in the gym every day to look like this".


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 14, 2022)

Ok the bros have spoken. I’ll consider all this moving forward, and will retire my 4x10 mentality.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 14, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Ok the bros have spoken. I’ll consider all this moving forward, and will retire my 4x10 mentality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bud, I told you that on Tuesday. 

Check out Paul Carter on Instagram @liftrunbang

Or the Trained by Jordan Peters video link that @CJ posted. Those videos are GOLD for someone like you. 





						Trained By JP
					

Looks like Jordan Peters is transitioning over to a free YouTube channel for his content that's focused on individuals.   Here's the link to the channel for those interested. It's only been up for a couple of days, so not much content yet, but what's there so far is good...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Bud, I told you that on Tuesday.
> 
> Check out Paul Carter on Instagram @liftrunbang
> 
> ...



I dropped to sets of 8 but I got more since then on number of sets. I didn’t realize I was doing too much volume in terms of sets.

I’ve been watching some of Paul Carter’s stuff too. Thanks for the link I’ll check it out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 14, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> I dropped to sets of 8 but I got more since then on number of sets. I didn’t realize I was doing too much volume in terms of sets.
> 
> I’ve been watching some of Paul Carter’s stuff too. Thanks for the link I’ll check it out.
> 
> ...



Most of the time when I'm training to failure on the last 2 out of 3 sets, my set numbers are not going to be the same. I might start off at 10 reps, then set two might be 10 also, but the third set is going to be like 8 or 9. 

Rest intervals are going to make a difference of course, but if all my set numbers look like 10, 10, 10, then I'm probably not training to failure. Don't get me wrong, that happens sometimes, but it's more the exception than the norm.


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 14, 2022)

Rest day, in timeout thinking about what what I did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 15, 2022)

Taking one more rest day so I can start week 4 extra strong tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 16, 2022)

Was hoping after two days rest I would be pumped to get back into the gym but I’m actually pretty lethargic. I have a feeling it’s high e2 or hematocrit but I’m getting my blood drawn on Tuesday morning to know for sure.

Regardless, got a decent workout in. I’m following more of a two working set to failure routine now.

Push A
Sunday, October 16, 2022 at 10:19 AM

Iso-Lateral Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 12
Set 2: 110 lb × 10
Set 3: 130 lb × 8
Set 4: 150 lb × 14
Set 5: 170 lb × 8
Set 6: 170 lb × 7

Chest Fly (Band)
Set 1: +90 lb × 8
Set 2: +110 lb × 8
Set 3: +130 lb × 8
Set 4: +130 lb × 6

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 120 lb × 9
Set 2: 120 lb × 10
Set 3: 120 lb × 10

Lateral Raise (Cable)
Set 1: 16.5 lb × 8
Set 2: 16.5 lb × 8
Set 3: 16.5 lb × 9

Triceps Pushdown (Cable - Straight Bar)
Set 1: 60.5 lb × 8
Set 2: 66 lb × 11
Set 3: 71 lb × 9
Set 4: 71 lb × 6

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Side Plank
Set 1: 1:00

Back Extension
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 16 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


			https://strong.app.link/ELDCeDY0aub
		



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 16, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Was hoping after two days rest I would be pumped to get back into the gym but I’m actually pretty lethargic. I have a feeling it’s high e2 or hematocrit but I’m getting my blood drawn on Tuesday morning to know for sure.
> 
> Regardless, got a decent workout in. I’m following more of a two working set to failure routine now.
> 
> ...


Looks better than it did.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 16, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Was hoping after two days rest I would be pumped to get back into the gym but I’m actually pretty lethargic. I have a feeling it’s high e2 or hematocrit but I’m getting my blood drawn on Tuesday morning to know for sure.
> 
> Regardless, got a decent workout in. I’m following more of a two working set to failure routine now.
> 
> ...


you got the idea. Now that you got a better idea of your 8-12 rep failure range you won’t have to do all those work-up sets. Just do enough warm up and then get right into it.


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> you got the idea. Now that you got a better idea of your 8-12 rep failure range you won’t have to do all those work-up sets. Just do enough warm up and then get right into it.



Yea exactly, it was a little bit of trial and error today but I found my numbers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 16, 2022)

I’m late to this. I’ll be following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 17, 2022)

Mentally and physically back in the game today. Hopefully yesterday was just a fluke.

Today officially starts week 4. Pinned 200mg this morning. Side note: I’m pretty sure up until today I’ve been pinning my TFL which is weird but actually was working fine for the most part. 99% sure I stuck the VG today.

Weekly progress report:
164.8lbs (+6.7 overall, or a little over 2lbs per week)
Blood pressure 124/73
Getting drawn for blood work tomorrow, still not using an AI yet

Getting up to a weight now in some pulls where my grip is failing so I’m gonna start using my grips.

Pull A
Monday, October 17, 2022 at 10:42 AM

Lat Pulldown (Machine)
Set 1: 170 lb × 18
Set 2: 180 lb × 9
Set 3: 190 lb × 7

Seated Wide-Grip Row (Cable)
Set 1: 143 lb × 10
Set 2: 148 lb × 7
Set 3: 148 lb × 6

Underhand Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 165 lb × 8
Set 2: 170 lb × 7

Shrug (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 225 lb × 16
Set 2: 225 lb × 14
Set 3: 225 lb × 12
Set 4: 45 lb × 30

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 82.5 lb × 12
Set 2: 88 lb × 8
Set 3: 88 lb × 8

Preacher Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 130 lb × 9
Set 2: 140 lb × 6
Set 3: 130 lb × 6

Hammer Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 35 lb × 12
Set 2: 37.5 lb × 10
Set 3: 37.5 lb × 8

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00


			https://strong.app.link/MBF7nMvHcub
		



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 17, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Mentally and physically back in the game today. Hopefully yesterday was just a fluke.
> 
> Today officially starts week 4. Pinned 200mg this morning. Side note: I’m pretty sure up until today I’ve been pinning my TFL which is weird but actually was working fine for the most part. 99% sure I stuck the VG today.
> 
> ...


Looks ok, you're still dialing it in. That 45 lb 4th set to 30 reps on the shrugs is useless, except that it indicates that you didn't go to true failure on the 3 sets before.  There's no sense in "Pump work" when you're trying to build muscle. That's just repetitive light weight that results in fatigue only.


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Looks ok, you're still dialing it in. That 45 lb 4th set to 30 reps on the shrugs is useless, except that it indicates that you didn't go to true failure on the 3 sets before. There's no sense in "Pump work" when you're trying to build muscle. That's just repetitive light weight that results in fatigue only.



My grip was giving out so I figured I’d throw in that set to finish wiping them out. Should look better when I have my grips next time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Looks ok, you're still dialing it in. That 45 lb 4th set to 30 reps on the shrugs is useless, except that it indicates that you didn't go to true failure on the 3 sets before.  There's no sense in "Pump work" when you're trying to build muscle. That's just repetitive light weight that results in fatigue only.


Did someone say pump work? That reminds me I saw this skinny chick doing tricep kickbacks in the gym. I don't normally like skinny girls but this one I wouldn't mind plowing if I was single of course. What's a nice way to tell a ho what she is doing is ignorant?


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 17, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Did someone say pump work? That reminds me I saw this skinny chick doing tricep kickbacks in the gym. I don't normally like skinny girls but this one I wouldn't mind plowing if I was single of course. What's a nice way to tell a ho what she is doing is ignorant?
> View attachment 30518



Idk but sounds like she’s getting “toned”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Looks ok, you're still dialing it in. That 45 lb 4th set to 30 reps on the shrugs is useless, except that it indicates that you didn't go to true failure on the 3 sets before. There's no sense in "Pump work" when you're trying to build muscle. That's just repetitive light weight that results in fatigue only.



You rep to failure on squats? Leg day tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 17, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> You rep to failure on squats? Leg day tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like fun huh?

Failure to near failure in the 8-12 rep range for two sets. It’s not giant weight on your back but it sucks for sure. You’re also going to be dialing in your target weight, then getting closer to the target weight next week. 

After that, you’re looking for progressive overload. Add a rep each week. When you get to being able to complete all 12 reps in those working sets then you bump the weight up (but don’t just stop at 8 reps) it’s to failure/near failure.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 17, 2022)

PSA: Don’t do deadlifts to failure. Lol. You’ll be crippled. That’s one exercise movement that doesn’t translate well.


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Sounds like fun huh?
> 
> Failure to near failure in the 8-12 rep range for two sets. It’s not giant weight on your back but it sucks for sure. You’re also going to be dialing in your target weight, then getting closer to the target weight next week.
> 
> After that, you’re looking for progressive overload. Add a rep each week. When you get to being able to complete all 12 reps in those working sets then you bump the weight up (but don’t just stop at 8 reps) it’s to failure/near failure.



Makes sense. Sounds sweaty. I like it. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 18, 2022)

Wow I felt amazing in the gym today. One of those great mind muscle connection days. I only ate half my breakfast before my workout due to time constraints but I might try that from now on.

Got my blood drawn for testing this morning. Should have results next week. Took 12.5mg exemestane right after my blood test, so I’ll continue that EOD and taper off nolva.

My last rep of squats on both sets were pretty slow coming up so I called that my “close to failure” rep.

Calf raises should look better when I have my grips.

Legs A
Tuesday, October 18, 2022 at 9:55 AM

Squat (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 185 lb × 6
Set 3: 225 lb × 4
Set 4: 265 lb × 10
Set 5: 275 lb × 8

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 225 lb × 8
Set 2: 245 lb × 7

Hip Thrust (Barbell)
Set 1: 160 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 9
Set 3: 180 lb × 8

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 210 lb × 14
Set 2: 220 lb × 10
Set 3: 230 lb × 7

Standing Calf Raise (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 225 lb × 12
Set 2: 245 lb × 11
Set 3: 245 lb × 10

Tricep Kickbacks
Set 1: 17.5 lb x 20
Set 2: 15 lb x 28

Crunch (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 12
Set 2: 100 lb × 12

Back Extension
Set 1: +25 lb × 12
Set 2: +25 lb × 12

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1.24 mi | 20:00


			https://strong.app.link/YDeqRMdleub
		



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 18, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Wow I felt amazing in the gym today. One of those great mind muscle connection days. I only ate half my breakfast before my workout due to time constraints but I might try that from now on.
> 
> Got my blood drawn for testing this morning. Should have results next week. Took 12.5mg exemestane right after my blood test, so I’ll continue that EOD and taper off nolva.
> 
> ...


Are you taking your warm up sets to failure?


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 18, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Are you taking your warm up sets to failure?



Absolutely not..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 18, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Absolutely not..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just wondering based on your first sets for leg extensions calf’s and Deads


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 18, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I was just wondering based on your first sets for leg extensions calf’s and Deads



Nah I thought I would fail at 8 on that leg ext weight. First time doing them this method. RDLs were both working sets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 18, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Nah I thought I would fail at 8 on that leg ext weight. First time doing them this method. RDLs were both working sets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my bad. At least your figuring the weights out


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 18, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Oh my bad. At least your figuring the weights out



All good, I appreciate the scrutiny. This is why I’m logging everything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 19, 2022)

Felt good again today. HRV was on the low side probably from the leg workout yesterday. We’ll see how I’m feeling tomorrow and possibly take a rest day.

I noticed my total workout tonnage is significantly lower now than when I was doing 4 sets of 10-12.. I assume that’s okay since it’s all about mechanical tension and I’m repping to failure now.

Push B
Wednesday, October 19, 2022 at 10:56 AM

Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 14
Set 2: 75 lb × 8
Set 3: 75 lb × 6

Nautilus Incline Bench
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 8
Set 3: 110 lb × 7

Weighted Dip
Set 1: +35 lb × 10
Set 2: +53 lb × 8
Set 3: +53 lb × 7

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 130 lb × 8
Set 2: 130 lb × 6
Set 3: 130 lb × 5

Lateral Raise (Cable)
Set 1: 11 lb × 11
Set 2: 11 lb × 10
Set 3: 11 lb × 8
Set 4: 11 lb × 7

Triceps Extension
Set 1: 44 lb × 8
Set 2: 44 lb × 6
Set 3: 44 lb × 5
Set 4: 44 lb × 5

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00
Set 3: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


			https://strong.app.link/w39BBOC2fub
		



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 20, 2022)

Taking a rest day today. Pull tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> enjoy your cycle.


This can’t be fucking real 🤣🤣


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 21, 2022)

Anyway. Pulls felt the best ever today, I got my versa grips and am now realizing how much I was limiting myself by my baby hands.

I started throwing in a third set to failure now and then cuz I just feel great and want to keep grinding. Still zeroing in on my weight for a few exercises.

Feeling good on Aromasin 12.5 eod, good mood no sides etc. I think the puffy nip is pretty much gone now too. Tapering off the nolva.

Considering upping to 500mg test in week 5 or 6 after I get my blood work back.

Pull B
Friday, October 21, 2022 at 10:00 AM

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
Set 1: 121 lb × 8
Set 2: 143 lb × 6
Set 3: 165 lb × 11
Set 4: 170 lb × 8
Set 5: 170 lb × 8
Set 6: 187 lb × 5

T Bar Row
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 6
Set 3: 90 lb × 5

Seated Row (Cable)
Set 1: 121 lb × 6
Set 2: 121 lb × 5

Shrug (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 80 lb × 25
Set 2: 110 lb × 16

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 93 lb × 10
Set 2: 93 lb × 8
Set 3: 93 lb × 8

Preacher Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 140 lb × 9
Set 2: 140 lb × 8
Set 3: 140 lb × 6

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Side Plank
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


			https://strong.app.link/6JNgZuVjjub
		



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Oct 21, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Feeling good on Aromasin 12.5 eod, good mood no sides etc. I think the puffy nip is pretty much gone now too.





nsimoy said:


> Considering upping to 500mg


why?


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 21, 2022)

eazy said:


> why?



As someone pointed out earlier in the thread why not maximize my cycle since my natty t was already over 900. If blood work looks good obviously.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 21, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> As someone pointed out earlier in the thread why not maximize my cycle since my natty t was already over 900. If blood work looks good obviously.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much are you on again?


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 21, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> How much are you on again?



400


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Oct 21, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> 400
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did you start at 300 and go up or decided to just start at 400?


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 21, 2022)

eazy said:


> did you start at 300 and go up or decided to just start at 400?



Started at 300 bumped up to 400 in week 3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 21, 2022)

I’m interpreting this exchange as hesitant approval.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Oct 21, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> I’m interpreting this exchange as hesitant approval.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't mean to make it seem that way.

You mentioned feeling good and being dialed in. Then said you'd be making changes. Was looking to understand.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 21, 2022)

Or people are tired of saying the same things. What was the point of starting at 300 then moving to 400 if your just going to run 500?

With long esters that’s a waste of gear. 

I can’t speak for eazy but my thought is;  if you have to take an AI at 400 mg a week what’s the point of going to 500?


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 21, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Or people are tired of saying the same things. What was the point of starting at 300 then moving to 400 if your just going to run 500?
> 
> With long esters that’s a waste of gear.
> 
> I can’t speak for eazy but my thought is; if you have to take an AI at 400 mg a week what’s the point of going to 500?



Cuz it’s my first cycle and I’m feeling it out. I didn’t want to start at 500 cuz I had no idea what it would do to my body. I’m slowly ramping up and I’m feeling good so I figured let’s do this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 22, 2022)

Legs went pretty well today, this was my last day of finding my numbers so sets should be more streamlined now on. I’m either gaining strength really fast or I was really cutting myself short on my old routine (maybe both).

Also thebiggestdumbass I was thinking more about your reply re: long ester and it kinda clicked for me, cuz upping my dose now doesn’t really fully materialize for several weeks. I’ll probably just stick to 400mg this cycle. Thx bro

Legs B
Saturday, October 22, 2022 at 10:44 AM

Seated Leg Press (Machine)
Set 1: 180 lb × 10
Set 2: 220 lb × 8
Set 3: 260 lb × 6
Set 4: 300 lb × 12
Set 5: 340 lb × 12
Set 6: 360 lb × 10
Set 7: 360 lb × 6

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 245 lb × 10
Set 2: 265 lb × 8
Set 3: 285 lb × 5

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 180 lb × 8
Set 2: 200 lb × 8
Set 3: 220 lb × 8

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 230 lb × 12
Set 2: 240 lb × 8
Set 3: 250 lb × 9

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 2 mi | 20:00


			https://strong.app.link/9vGl2fE0kub
		



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 23, 2022)

Push was best yet. Got two to three sets all the way to real absolute failure on every movement.

Progress check in pic attached.

Push A
Sunday, October 23, 2022 at 10:38 AM

Iso-Lateral Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 12
Set 2: 140 lb × 6
Set 3: 170 lb × 4
Set 4: 180 lb × 11
Set 5: 190 lb × 7
Set 6: 190 lb × 5

Chest Fly (Machine)
Set 1: +140 lb × 10
Set 2: +145 lb × 6
Set 3: +145 lb × 6

Weighted Dip
Set 1: +53 lb × 8
Set 2: +53 lb × 6

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 70 lb × 14
Set 2: 120 lb × 4
Set 3: 135 lb × 7
Set 4: 135 lb × 5

Lateral Raise (Cable)
Set 1: 11 lb × 11
Set 2: 11 lb × 9
Set 3: 11 lb × 8

Triceps Pushdown (Cable - Straight Bar)
Set 1: 77 lb × 11
Set 2: 77 lb × 8
Set 3: 77 lb × 7

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


			https://strong.app.link/WwKHa5QLmub
		








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Push was best yet. Got two to three sets all the way to real absolute failure on every movement.
> 
> Progress check in pic attached.
> 
> ...


Good stuff! Now you see what we were all talking about. Cutting the volume allows you to be more efficient with the exercise movements. You get way more out of those reps to failure.

Now focus on adding reps. It only needs to be one per set better than the previous workout. Once the reps are up, add weight and repeat.


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Good stuff! Now you see what we were all talking about. Cutting the volume allows you to be more efficient with the exercise movements. You get way more out of those reps to failure.
> 
> Now focus on adding reps. It only needs to be one per set better than the previous workout. Once the reps are up, add weight and repeat.



For sure, I’ve been learning a lot from that liftrunbang dude too. I thought I knew everything..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 25, 2022)

Pulls felt good today. Versa grips are awesome. Continuing to progress. Start of week 5. Weekly weight checkin: 166.2lbs (+8.1lbs overall)

Blood results came back (blood was taken at the start of week 4, day 22). I attached that plus my day 0 blood again for easy comparison. TLDR:

Estradiol: 69
Total T: 2547
Free T: 578.1

I didn’t really see anything concerning.

Pull A
Monday, October 24, 2022 at 9:28 AM

Lat Pulldown (Machine)
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 190 lb × 13
Set 3: 200 lb × 8

Seated Wide-Grip Row (Cable)
Set 1: 148 lb × 10
Set 2: 148 lb × 8
Set 3: 148 lb × 8

Underhand Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 187 lb × 7
Set 2: 187 lb × 6
Set 3: 187 lb × 5

Shrug (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 245 lb × 14
Set 2: 265 lb × 14
Set 3: 265 lb × 14

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 93 lb × 12
Set 2: 93 lb × 9
Set 3: 93 lb × 8

Preacher Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 145 lb × 9
Set 2: 145 lb × 7

Hammer Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 9

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


			https://strong.app.link/mPsjPEYPoub
		


Day 0 blood:
View attachment day 0 blood nsimoy.pdf

Day 22 blood:
View attachment day 22 blood nsimoy.pdf



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 25, 2022)

Dog woke me up every hour last night to go outside to diarrhea. Up there with the worst sleep of my life. Looks like today is gonna be a rest day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 25, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Dog woke me up every hour last night to go outside to diarrhea. Up there with the worst sleep of my life. Looks like today is gonna be a rest day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get bloods drawn in a trough?


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 25, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Did you get bloods drawn in a trough?



This was the day after injection so closer to peak.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 25, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> This was the day after injection so closer to peak.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s interesting. Your still on 400mg a week?


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 25, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> That’s interesting. Your still on 400mg a week?



Yeah, 200 Monday 200 Thursday. What’s interesting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 26, 2022)

My dog’s bowel movements are back to normal so I got good sleep thank God. Leg day was aight I went up one rep on squats. Will try for 9 reps next week. Up on the rest of my stuff too.

Legs A
Wednesday, October 26, 2022 at 9:32 AM

Squat (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 185 lb × 6
Set 3: 225 lb × 4
Set 4: 275 lb × 8
Set 5: 275 lb × 8

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 225 lb × 10
Set 2: 225 lb × 8

Hip Thrust (Barbell)
Set 1: 190 lb × 10
Set 2: 190 lb × 9

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 250 lb × 12
Set 2: 260 lb × 8
Set 3: 260 lb × 7

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1.24 mi | 20:00


			https://strong.app.link/qgnQhcRxrub
		



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 26, 2022)

My weight week to week is still going up but it is decelerating. I think this means its time to increase my cals. My current intake is 3500 so I’m going to aim for 3800.

Week 1: +2.75lbs
Week 2: +2.05lbs
Week 3: +1.9lbs
Week 4: +1.4bs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Oct 26, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> My weight week to week is still going up but it is decelerating. I think this means its time to increase my cals. My current intake is 3500 so I’m going to aim for 3800.
> 
> Week 1: +2.75lbs
> Week 2: +2.05lbs
> ...


You sure? 

1.4 lbs per week is still a pretty good amount for a week. 

You can only gain so much muscle, don't want to gain more fat than necessary. You'll just have to drop the excess later.


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> You sure?
> 
> 1.4 lbs per week is still a pretty good amount for a week.
> 
> You can only gain so much muscle, don't want to gain more fat than necessary. You'll just have to drop the excess later.



Not really sure, no. Maybe 2lbs per week is excessive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 26, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> My weight week to week is still going up but it is decelerating. I think this means its time to increase my cals. My current intake is 3500 so I’m going to aim for 3800.
> 
> Week 1: +2.75lbs
> Week 2: +2.05lbs
> ...


There’s a roughly 100% chance that most of the weight gain for the first three weeks was muscle glycogen and water.

It’s just not possible to put on 2 lbs of muscle a week. Most of that is going to be either water, fat or a combination of the two.


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 26, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> There’s a roughly 100% chance



I don’t like those odds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 26, 2022)

keep calories the same till the scale stops moving.

Also if I’m not mistaken increase you dose will also increase the amount of water your holding but don’t quote me on that


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 26, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> keep calories the same till the scale stops moving.
> 
> Also if I’m not mistaken increase you dose will also increase the amount of water your holding but don’t quote me on that



Actually I started stane when I upped to 400 so maybe my water is leveling out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 27, 2022)

Up on all my lifts today. Energy good libido good gyno gone balls shriveled.

Push B
Thursday, October 27, 2022 at 11:59 AM

Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 75 lb × 10
Set 2: 75 lb × 8
Set 3: 75 lb × 6

Nautilus Incline Bench
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 9

Weighted Dip
Set 1: +53 lb × 9
Set 2: +53 lb × 7

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 130 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 7

Lateral Raise (Cable)
Set 1: 11 lb × 13
Set 2: 11 lb × 8
Set 3: 11 lb × 7

Triceps Extension
Set 1: 44 lb × 14
Set 2: 49.5 lb × 6
Set 3: 49.5 lb × 6

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 28, 2022)

Slightly lower energy today. HRV is down so I might even be crazy and take the whole weekend off lifting. Regardless I got a good pull sesh in this morning. Coming up on week 6!

Pull B
Friday, October 28, 2022 at 11:37 AM

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
Set 1: 88 lb × 16
Set 2: 110 lb × 8
Set 3: 187 lb × 6
Set 4: 187 lb × 5
Set 5: 165 lb × 11

T Bar Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 90 lb × 6

Seated Row (Cable)
Set 1: 121 lb × 15
Set 2: 143 lb × 7
Set 3: 143 lb × 6

Shrug (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 110 lb × 25
Set 2: 110 lb × 22
Set 3: 110 lb × 20

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 93 lb × 13
Set 2: 93 lb × 10
Set 3: 93 lb × 8

Preacher Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 145 lb × 10
Set 2: 145 lb × 9

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 29, 2022)

My hair cutter yesterday goes “whoa your butt is getting big, have you been taking the protein?”  first unsolicited validation.

Physical and mental rest weekend. Got a 60 minute deep tissue massage from Jacques this morning which was so fucking perfect. Took the dog to the dog park, did some buteyko breathing. Going to a concert tonight and will probably have a few drinks.


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 31, 2022)

Start of week 6. Didn’t feel totally up for my workout this morning probably because I ate garbage yesterday. Still made progress on my numbers. Switched over to incline leg press because I maxed out on the seated machine, so was working up on that one. If you see a set of 2 or 3 reps at the end that was a rest pause set. Taking one more day off calves.

Legs B
Monday, October 31, 2022 at 10:48 AM

Seated Leg Press (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 12
Set 2: 180 lb × 10
Set 3: 270 lb × 8
Set 4: 360 lb × 8
Set 5: 450 lb × 8
Set 6: 540 lb × 8
Set 7: 560 lb × 8
Set 8: 560 lb × 3

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 225 lb × 8
Set 2: 285 lb × 8
Set 3: 285 lb × 6

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 220 lb × 9
Set 2: 230 lb × 6

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 260 lb × 10
Set 2: 260 lb × 9
Set 3: 260 lb × 2

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 1, 2022)

Powered through this morning but my energy is garbage right now. Considering getting another blood test soon to see where the 6mg Aromasin is putting my e2.

Push A
Tuesday, November 1, 2022 at 10:13 AM

Iso-Lateral Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 6
Set 3: 190 lb × 9
Set 4: 190 lb × 7
Set 5: 190 lb × 4

Chest Fly
Set 1: 145 lb × 9
Set 2: 145 lb × 8
Set 3: 145 lb × 3

Weighted Dip
Set 1: +53 lb × 8
Set 2: +53 lb × 6

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 140 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 9

Lateral Raise (Cable)
Set 1: 11 lb × 13
Set 2: 11 lb × 12

Triceps Pushdown (Cable - Straight Bar)
Set 1: 77 lb × 12
Set 2: 77 lb × 9

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


			https://strong.app.link/S0aRWnzABub


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 2, 2022)

Still struggling with energy this morning. Regardless, pushed through my workout.

Pull A
Wednesday, November 2, 2022 at 9:32 AM

Lat Pulldown (Machine)
Set 1: 200 lb × 13
Set 2: 210 lb × 10
Set 3: 210 lb × 4

Seated Wide-Grip Row (Cable)
Set 1: 148 lb × 12
Set 2: 148 lb × 9
Set 3: 148 lb × 8

Underhand Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 187 lb × 8
Set 2: 187 lb × 7
Set 3: 187 lb × 6

Shrug (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 275 lb × 16
Set 2: 275 lb × 14

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 93 lb × 13
Set 2: 93 lb × 10
Set 3: 93 lb × 9

Preacher Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 145 lb × 11
Set 2: 145 lb × 7

Hammer Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 9

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 2, 2022)

Are you having any low e2 symptoms other than fatigue?


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 2, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Are you having any low e2 symptoms other than fatigue?



Honestly I think just fatigue. My joints feel fine, libido is decent, not sure about morning wood I’ll have to check tomorrow. I guess it’s time for a mid cycle blood test anyway so I’ll prob schedule one for next week.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 2, 2022)

Why did you start popping aromasin?


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 2, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Why did you start popping aromasin?



Gyno in my left nip.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 3, 2022)

Feeling better today. Not sure what that was about but hopefully it’s behind me. Maybe just wasn’t getting great sleep (got great sleep last night).

Added one rep to squats so that was cool. Up on everything else too. 

Legs A
Thursday, November 3, 2022 at 11:14 AM

Squat (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 6
Set 3: 225 lb × 4
Set 4: 275 lb × 9
Set 5: 275 lb × 8

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 275 lb × 10
Set 2: 285 lb × 9

Hip Thrust (Barbell)
Set 1: 200 lb × 10
Set 2: 200 lb × 9

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 260 lb × 13
Set 2: 260 lb × 9
Set 3: 260 lb × 7
Set 4: 260 lb × 2

Standing Calf Raise (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 255 lb × 16
Set 2: 255 lb × 10
Set 3: 255 lb × 10

Hollow rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1.24 mi | 20:00


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 3, 2022)

Good work, how’s physical progress looking?


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 3, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Good work, how’s physical progress looking?



Continuing to look thicker all over, still moving up on the scale but at a much slower rate as of the last couple weeks. Presumably my initial blowup was water and glycogen so maybe now it’s slower but mostly muscle. Still consuming ~3200 cals.

I took pre cycle circumference measurements so I’ll post a detailed mid cycle update early next week in weight and inches.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 4, 2022)

Felt great this morning, mentally and physically dialed in. 

Push B
Friday, November 4, 2022 at 11:21 AM

Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 80 lb × 9
Set 2: 80 lb × 7
Set 3: 80 lb × 1 (static stretch about 20 seconds)

Nautilus Incline Bench
Set 1: 120 lb × 11
Set 2: 130 lb × 6
Set 3: 130 lb × 2 rest pause

Weighted Dip
Set 1: +53 lb × 10
Set 2: +53 lb × 9

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 6
Set 2: 150 lb × 5
Set 3: 150 lb × 0 failed rest pause

Lateral Raise (Cable)
Set 1: 11 lb × 13
Set 2: 11 lb × 12
Set 3: 11 lb × 9

Reverse Fly (Machine)
Set 1: 40 lb × 12
Set 2: 50 lb × 11
Set 3: 60 lb × 11
Set 4: 70 lb × 10
Set 5: 80 lb × 9

Single Arm Tricep Rope Push Downs
Set 1: 22 lb × 12
Set 2: 22 lb × 10
Set 3: 22 lb × 6

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Hollow rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 6, 2022)

Coming up on the end of week 6. Murdered my legs this morning. Feeling strong af, still very dialed in. Getting blood drawn for labs next week to see how everything is looking.

Suggestions on leg extensions if I’m maxed out on the machine?

Legs B
Sunday, November 6, 2022 at 10:53 AM

Seated Leg Press (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 12
Set 2: 180 lb × 10
Set 3: 270 lb × 8
Set 4: 360 lb × 6
Set 5: 450 lb × 4
Set 6: 540 lb × 9
Set 7: 560 lb × 9
Set 8: 560 lb × 6

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 285 lb × 9
Set 2: 285 lb × 8

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 230 lb × 7
Set 2: 230 lb × 6

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 260 lb × 14
Set 2: 260 lb × 11
Set 3: 260 lb × 7

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 6, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Coming up on the end of week 6. Murdered my legs this morning. Feeling strong af, still very dialed in. Getting blood drawn for labs next week to see how everything is looking.
> 
> Suggestions on leg extensions if I’m maxed out on the machine?
> 
> ...


I put plates on the pins.


----------



## SpanishFly (Nov 6, 2022)

We're pretty close in cycles (I'm in week 8 of my first cycle). Reading your experience is helpful to me as well. This forum convinced me to drop volume and it was the best thing to happen to my sessions. I'm interested to see your mid-cycle bloodwork since i just got mine back. I am 42 and my Total Test was 739 pre cycle. I am doing 500/wk and my mid test level is 2400 (2398). I haven't taken any AI yet and my E2 is up around 160. I had sensitive nips almost right away after starting the, but it all just kind of leveled out after a couple weeks so I'm staying of AI for now. I have a journal on here if you want to see how I have been doing since I'm just a couple weeks ahead of you. Thanks for posting! Keep up the great work!


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 6, 2022)

SpanishFly said:


> We're pretty close in cycles (I'm in week 8 of my first cycle). Reading your experience is helpful to me as well. This forum convinced me to drop volume and it was the best thing to happen to my sessions. I'm interested to see your mid-cycle bloodwork since i just got mine back. I am 42 and my Total Test was 739 pre cycle. I am doing 500/wk and my mid test level is 2400 (2398). I haven't taken any AI yet and my E2 is up around 160. I had sensitive nips almost right away after starting the, but it all just kind of leveled out after a couple weeks so I'm staying of AI for now. I have a journal on here if you want to see how I have been doing since I'm just a couple weeks ahead of you. Thanks for posting! Keep up the great work!



Sweet man I’ll follow your log too. 160 sounds super high no? But I guess if the sides aren’t bad then go for it.

When did you take your blood work, peak or trough or in between?


----------



## SpanishFly (Nov 6, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Sweet man I’ll follow your log too. 160 sounds super high no? But I guess if the sides aren’t bad then go for it.
> 
> When did you take your blood work, peak or trough or in between?


I did my draw the same day I did my mid week shot. I did the draw first, then I pinned later that day.


----------



## SpanishFly (Nov 7, 2022)

How long are you going in between sets? I used to only do 60-120 seconds, but after reading through a lot of posts 3-5min is what I do now. It's max effort and heave (for me) weight to failure. I end up staying in the gym about  the same amount of time since I do less sets, but I am pretty much destroyed by the end. Basically everything I thought I knew about training, I am doing the opposite now. I have been working out since middle school and have had strength and conditioning coaches, so I thought the working out part was gonna be where I didn't need any help. Here I am though, and it's better, at least from what I've done so far.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 7, 2022)

SpanishFly said:


> How long are you going in between sets? I used to only do 60-120 seconds, but after reading through a lot of posts 3-5min is what I do now. It's max effort and heave (for me) weight to failure. I end up staying in the gym about the same amount of time since I do less sets, but I am pretty much destroyed by the end. Basically everything I thought I knew about training, I am doing the opposite now. I have been working out since middle school and have had strength and conditioning coaches, so I thought the working out part was gonna be where I didn't need any help. Here I am though, and it's better, at least from what I've done so far.



Yeah I changed up my lifting style a lot since I came on this board too. Everyone gave me shit for my old routine 

I don’t time my rest between sets I just go when I’m ready. If I were to guess I’d say maybe 2 or 3 minutes for most movements.


----------



## SpanishFly (Nov 7, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Yeah I changed up my lifting style a lot since I came on this board too. Everyone gave me shit for my old routine
> 
> I don’t time my rest between sets I just go when I’m ready. If I were to guess I’d say maybe 2 or 3 minutes for most movements.


It can get boring, but 3-5 is working pretty well.  Closer to 5 min for Olympic lifts and 3 for aux lifts is kind of the rule I use now.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 7, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I put plates on the pins.



Unfortunately these nautilus machine have a shield covering the weights so you can’t really get anything in there. I’m gonna try halving the weight and doing single leg next time.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 7, 2022)

Had a solid push day, moved up on everything. Only thing I’m not thrilled about is my lateral raises but that’s for another thread.

Today is end of week 6 which means I’m exactly halfway through my cycle. I attached before and after photos. Here are my numbers:

Body weight 168.1lbs (+10.0lbs)

Some measurements today compared to day 0:
Chest: 41.74” (+2.25”)
Right bicep flexed: 15.25” (+.75”)
Neck: 15 3/8” (+5/8”)
Right thigh: 23.25” (+3/4”)
Calf: 14 3/8” (+1/8”)

Today’s workout:

Push A
Monday, November 7, 2022 at 10:21 AM

Iso-Lateral Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 6
Set 3: 200 lb × 9
Set 4: 200 lb × 6
Set 5: 200 lb × 4

Chest Fly
Set 1: 150 lb × 9
Set 2: 155 lb × 8
Set 3: 160 lb × 6

Weighted Dip
Set 1: +62 lb × 7
Set 2: +62 lb × 7

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 7
Set 2: 150 lb × 6

Lateral Raise (Cable)
Set 1: 16.5 lb × 6
Set 2: 16.5 lb × 7
Set 3: 16.5 lb × 7

Reverse Fly (Machine)
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 8
Set 3: 90 lb × 10
Set 4: 100 lb × 8

Triceps Pushdown (Cable - Straight Bar)
Set 1: 82 lb × 6
Set 2: 82 lb × 6

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## Signsin1 (Nov 7, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Had a solid push day, moved up on everything. Only thing I’m not thrilled about is my lateral raises but that’s for another thread.
> 
> Today is end of week 6 which means I’m exactly halfway through my cycle. I attached before and after photos. Here are my numbers:
> 
> ...


More vascular..Overall progress but back/lats are showing the most..Nice work man


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 7, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> More vascular..Overall progress but back/lats are showing the most..Nice work man



Thank you, I appreciate it. I’m happy with my progress so far.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 8, 2022)

Rest day. Got my blood drawn this morning, should have labs back this time next week. Voted.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 9, 2022)

Did some solid pulling this morning. Feeling excellent all around, mentally and physically.

The only negative side effect I’m experiencing at the moment is my balls are pretty shriveled up, which is annoying but tolerable. Lmk who wants before and after pics.

Pull A
Wednesday, November 9, 2022 at 10:24 AM

Lat Pulldown (Machine)
Set 1: 70 lb × 14
Set 2: 140 lb × 8
Set 3: 220 lb × 10
Set 4: 230 lb × 7
Set 5: 230 lb × 6
Set 6: 230 lb × 6

Seated Wide-Grip Row (Cable)
Set 1: 148 lb × 13
Set 2: 165 lb × 6
Set 3: 165 lb × 6

Underhand Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 187 lb × 9
Set 2: 192 lb × 6
Set 3: 192 lb × 6

Shrug (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 295 lb × 18
Set 2: 295 lb × 16
Set 3: 295 lb × 13

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 93 lb × 14
Set 2: 93 lb × 12

Cable Row Curls
Set 1: 22 lb × 12
Set 2: 27 lb × 7
Set 3: 27 lb × 6

Hammer Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 9

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 9, 2022)

I haven’t been able to find my balls for a year and some change brother. I’m starting to think I absorbed them for nutrients during my cut


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 9, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I haven’t been able to find my balls for a year and some change brother. I’m starting to think I absorbed them for nutrients during my cut



The body always finds a way to reach homeostasis.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 10, 2022)

Moved up to 285 on squat. Felt smooth, strong and sassy. I even surprised myself with an extra rep at the end.

Halved the weight on the leg extension machine and started doing single leg, so I can keep moving on up.

Legs A
Thursday, November 10, 2022 at 10:26 AM

Squat (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 225 lb × 4
Set 3: 285 lb × 7
Set 4: 285 lb × 8

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 295 lb × 8
Set 2: 295 lb × 8

Hip Thrust (Barbell)
Set 1: 210 lb × 9
Set 2: 210 lb × 8

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 260 lb × 15
Set 2: 280 lb × 9
Set 3: 280 lb × 7

Calf Press on Leg Press
Set 1: 360 lb × 14
Set 2: 360 lb × 10
Set 3: 360 lb × 10

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps


----------



## SpanishFly (Nov 11, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Hollow Rocks
> Set 1: 20 reps
> Set 2: 20 reps


Que es esto? Never heard of these


----------



## SpanishFly (Nov 11, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> The only negative side effect I’m experiencing at the moment is my balls are pretty shriveled up


I haven't really had this happen. I have been waiting on it, but so far, so good.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 11, 2022)

SpanishFly said:


> Que es esto? Never heard of these



If you Google it you will see you basically just lay on the floor and embarrass yourself.


----------



## SpanishFly (Nov 11, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> If you Google it you will see you basically just lay on the floor and embarrass yourself.


I don't need to lay down to embarrass myself, I'm a professional.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 11, 2022)

Moved up on everything today. Feeling awesome all around EXCEPT…

I started to feel a sharp pain deep in my ankle walking home from the gym this morning. Fully limping home. I’m 100% certain it’s from my calf training. I think I’m going to give up on my calves, it’s just not worth it.

Push B
Friday, November 11, 2022 at 10:29 AM

Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 55 lb × 12
Set 2: 85 lb × 7
Set 3: 85 lb × 5
Set 4: 85 lb × 5

Nautilus Incline Bench
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 7
Set 3: 130 lb × 7

Weighted Dip
Set 1: +62 lb × 9
Set 2: +62 lb × 6

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 8
Set 3: 150 lb × 6

Lateral Raise (Cable)
Set 1: 11 lb × 13
Set 2: 16.5 lb × 8
Set 3: 16.5 lb × 9

Reverse Fly (Machine)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 11
Set 3: 110 lb × 6
Set 4: 110 lb × 5

Single Arm Tricep Rope Push Downs
Set 1: 22 lb × 13
Set 2: 27 lb × 6
Set 3: 27 lb × 4

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 12, 2022)

Pulls felt good today. HRV dipped a little so might be time for a rest day but I’ll see how tomorrow looks.

Pull B
Saturday, November 12, 2022 at 10:43 AM

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 143 lb × 6
Set 3: 187 lb × 9
Set 4: 192 lb × 6
Set 5: 192 lb × 5

T Bar Row
Set 1: 110 lb × 7
Set 2: 110 lb × 5
Set 3: 110 lb × 5

Seated Row (Cable)
Set 1: 121 lb × 10
Set 2: 152 lb × 9
Set 3: 152 lb × 7
Set 4: 152 lb × 6

Shrug (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 120 lb × 25
Set 2: 120 lb × 25

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 99 lb × 8
Set 2: 99 lb × 8

Preacher Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 155 lb × 10
Set 2: 155 lb × 7

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 12, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> If you Google it you will see you basically just lay on the floor and embarrass yourself.


Gotta say, that's a fairly accurate description of those


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 13, 2022)

Rest day today.

Mid cycle (end of week 6) blood panel came back today (attached). Some interesting numbers:

Total T came back 2485. My end of week 3 total was 2547. Wtf?

E2 came back 27 (was at 69 week 3) so I think my AI dose is good but if anything I might dial it back a bit.

T3 uptake came back slightly elevated. Not sure what this means but going to do some research now.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 14, 2022)

Felt decent this morning. HRV was still a little low but got into the gym and had a pretty good workout. My usual rail style leg press was taken so I subbed for hack squat.

Legs B
Monday, November 14, 2022 at 12:46 PM

Hack Squat
Set 1: 90 lb × 12
Set 2: 180 lb × 10
Set 3: 230 lb × 10
Set 4: 270 lb × 10
Set 5: 290 lb × 8
Set 6: 310 lb × 7

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 315 lb × 8
Set 2: 315 lb × 6

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 230 lb × 8
Set 2: 230 lb × 8

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 300 lb × 10
Set 2: 300 lb × 8
Set 3: 260 lb × drop set

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 14, 2022)

I thought I was following this log. I haven’t been getting alerts on it. I’ll try to keep an eye on it. Good work in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I thought I was following this log. I haven’t been getting alerts on it. I’ll try to keep an eye on it. Good work in here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 14, 2022)

I like hacks, they hit different than presses. Nice change up once in a while. How'd you like them vs the press?


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 14, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I like hacks, they hit different than presses. Nice change up once in a while. How'd you like them vs the press?



Yeah very different, definitely more quad focus vs. press which feels more balanced.

I think the biggest difference for me is the bottom of a leg press I feel I can always push out, no matter what. Bottom of the hack squat sometimes I feel like if I go a little too low I might not get back up  if that makes any sense.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 14, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Yeah very different, definitely more quad focus vs. press which feels more balanced.
> 
> I think the biggest difference for me is the bottom of a leg press I feel I can always push out, no matter what. Bottom of the hack squat sometimes I feel like if I go a little too low I might not get back up  if that makes any sense.


Definitely does. I've found myself caught in a hack more than a few times. I've only found myself caught in a press once.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 14, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Definitely does. I've found myself caught in a hack more than a few times. I've only found myself caught in a press once.


I pin myself on hack squats all the time 😅

At least it’s taken to failure right?


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 15, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I pin myself on hack squats all the time
> 
> At least it’s taken to failure right?



Atta boy. I took it easy today because I didn’t see a lower set of hooks to rack it at the bottom if I failed.. if I end up doing more hacks I’ll have to figure that out.


----------



## GSDdad (Nov 15, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I pin myself on hack squats all the time 😅
> 
> At least it’s taken to failure right?


Same. If my gym partner isn't there to spot me out of the bottom, I end up stapled to the platform and have to crawl out. 



nsimoy said:


> Atta boy. I took it easy today because I didn’t see a lower set of hooks to rack it at the bottom if I failed.. if I end up doing more hacks I’ll have to figure that out.


The hack at my main gym bottoms out. Even when it's all the way at the bottom, I can still crawl out. You might try a few reps with an empty sled and see if yours is similar. Might help you feel a bit less anxiety about loading it up heavier.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 15, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Atta boy. I took it easy today because I didn’t see a lower set of hooks to rack it at the bottom if I failed.. if I end up doing more hacks I’ll have to figure that out.


Lmao I didn’t even know hack squats had a second set of hooks most the time. I have to unfold myself to get out because the sleds at the bottom.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 15, 2022)

Felt decent today, not like the magic I experienced last week. My HRV is still pretty low so I’m wondering if I’m fighting a bug. No symptoms of illness though. I’ll try to get some extra sleep tonight.

Today’s push:

Push A
Tuesday, November 15, 2022 at 10:34 AM

Iso-Lateral Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 6
Set 3: 220 lb × 8
Set 4: 220 lb × 6
Set 5: 180 lb × 5

Chest Fly
Set 1: 160 lb × 6
Set 2: 160 lb × 6
Set 3: 160 lb × 6

Weighted Dip
Set 1: +62 lb × 8
Set 2: +62 lb × 7

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 140 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 8

Lateral Raise (Cable)
Set 1: 11 lb × 16
Set 2: 11 lb × 14

Reverse Fly (Machine)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 7
Set 3: 110 lb × 6
Set 4: 110 lb × 5

Triceps Pushdown (Cable - Straight Bar)
Set 1: 82 lb × 7
Set 2: 82 lb × 6

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 15, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Felt decent today, not like the magic I experienced last week. My HRV is still pretty low so I’m wondering if I’m fighting a bug. No symptoms of illness though. I’ll try to get some extra sleep tonight.
> 
> Today’s push:
> 
> ...



Nice work! I love those Isolateral machines. They really hit differently. Awesome stuff with the weighted dips. Those are what helped my bench so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Nice work! I love those Isolateral machines. They really hit differently. Awesome stuff with the weighted dips. Those are what helped my bench so much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you. I do love the iso lateral machines especially for chest. I get great pec activation on them.


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 15, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Thank you. I do love the iso lateral machines especially for chest. I get great pec activation on them.



Yeah they do. The back ones are great too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Yeah they do. The back ones are great too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I should give those a try. I usually default to cable stuff for back.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 16, 2022)

Felt good today. Looks like my HRV is rebounding too so I’m happy about that.

Funny side note, I ran out of digestive enzymes and apparently I was farting in my sleep last night.. well, we have a bedjet which circulates the air around the bed, so it created a convection Dutch oven. My significant other couldn’t handle the heat and had to sleep in the guest room. 

Thankfully my enzymes arrived this morning.

Pull A
Wednesday, November 16, 2022 at 11:04 AM

Lat Pulldown (Machine)
Set 1: 12 lb × 14
Set 2: 140 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 9
Set 4: 230 lb × 7
Set 5: 230 lb × 7

Seated Wide-Grip Row (Cable)
Set 1: 165 lb × 8
Set 2: 165 lb × 7
Set 3: 165 lb × 7

Underhand Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 192 lb × 7
Set 2: 192 lb × 7
Set 3: 192 lb × 6

Shrug (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 315 lb × 14
Set 2: 315 lb × 12

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 99 lb × 9
Set 2: 99 lb × 10

Cable Row Curls
Set 1: 22 lb × 10
Set 2: 27 lb × 10
Set 3: 27 lb × 9
Set 4: 27 lb × 5

Hammer Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 45 lb × 7

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 16, 2022)

Do you find the kneeling vacuums to do anything?

I tried to hit vacuums whenever I can throughout the day and can’t tell if I notice a difference


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 16, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Do you find the kneeling vacuums to do anything?
> 
> I tried to hit vacuums whenever I can throughout the day and can’t tell if I notice a difference



Yes. What I’ve noticed is right where the abs meet the bottom of the rib cage, my ab muscle used to bulge out a bit before curving back in. That part doesn’t bulge as much anymore.

Other than that, not much. They’re supposed to be good at working your transverse abdominus but idk if I’ve really noticed anything there.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 17, 2022)

HRV is fully back and I’m feeling really good today. It was also my favorite day, squat day. Do you guys take your squats to failure? I definitely push it but stop a rep or two short.

Squats 4 the boys and girls:


https://imgur.com/a/UndPP69


Legs A
Thursday, November 17, 2022 at 11:16 AM

Squat (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 225 lb × 4
Set 3: 295 lb × 8
Set 4: 295 lb × 7

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 275 lb × 9
Set 2: 275 lb × 8

Hip Thrust (Barbell)
Set 1: 220 lb × 9
Set 2: 220 lb × 9

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 320 lb × 8
Set 2: 320 lb × 8
Set 3: 260 lb × drop set

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## eazy (Nov 17, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Do you guys take your squats to failure?



No.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 18, 2022)

Going on a weekend trip, will be back in the gym Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 18, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Going on a weekend trip, will be back in the gym Sunday or Monday.


Have fun


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 21, 2022)

Took Friday/Saturday/Sunday off. Woke up this morning with the highest HRV I’ve had in months. Pushes went well this morning. Subbed DB press with iso lateral machine because I sliced the tip of my finger open on a blender blade over the weekend 

Push B
Monday, November 21, 2022 at 12:37 PM

Iso-Lateral Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 12
Set 2: 140 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 7
Set 4: 230 lb × 4
Set 5: 180 lb × 7

Nautilus Incline Bench
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 9
Set 3: 130 lb × 9

Weighted Dip
Set 1: +62 lb × 9
Set 2: +62 lb x 7

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 8
Set 2: 150 lb × 6

Lateral Raise (Cable)
Set 1: 11 lb × 16
Set 2: 16.5 lb × 10
Set 3: 16.5 lb × 9

Reverse Fly (Machine)
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 7
Set 3: 120 lb × 6

Single Arm Tricep Rope Push Downs
Set 1: 22 lb × 14
Set 2: 27 lb × 7
Set 3: 27 lb × 6

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 22, 2022)

Covid got me, damnit. I guess I’m taking more time off 

Woke up this morning fatigued, coughing, headache, sore throat.. tested positive. Tried to go get monoclonal antibodies but they wouldn’t because I’m young and healthy. Guess I just gotta ride it out.


----------



## eazy (Nov 22, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Covid got me


bummer. best wishes.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 22, 2022)

eazy said:


> bummer. best wishes.



Thanks [mention]eazy [/mention]


----------



## GSDdad (Nov 22, 2022)

Dang mate. Here's to a speedy recovery. I was enjoying watching your progress.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 22, 2022)

GSDdad said:


> Dang mate. Here's to a speedy recovery. I was enjoying watching your progress.



Just a bump in the road. I’ll be back in the gym the second I test negative.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 23, 2022)

Was hoping to feel better but fatigued as shit today. Elevated respiratory rate, tanked HRV, 92% blood oxygen, elevated RHR. I really hope this passes quickly.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m in same boat bud, hope you feel better soon


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’m in same boat bud, hope you feel better soon



You too man. Shit is going around!


----------



## GSDdad (Nov 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’m in same boat bud, hope you feel better soon





nsimoy said:


> You too man. Shit is going around!



Same. I woke up feeling sick too. It's everywhere. 

Heal up boys, and have a good holiday.


----------



## snake (Nov 23, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Do you guys take your squats to failure? I definitely push it but stop a rep or two short.


Nothing wrong with leaving 1 in the tank but not all the time if you have youth on your side. Good lift bro!


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 24, 2022)

snake said:


> Nothing wrong with leaving 1 in the tank but not all the time if you have youth on your side. Good lift bro!



Thank you! Pretty sure 295x8 is a PR for me.


----------



## snake (Nov 24, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Thank you! Pretty sure 295x8 is a PR for me.


Be sure, not pretty sure.


nsimoy said:


> Thank you! Pretty sure 295x8 is a PR for me.


Be sure, not pretty sure. Log your workouts so you can see how far you have gone, or in my case, how far you have fallen.  You should also take some measurements for that log too.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 24, 2022)

snake said:


> Be sure, not pretty sure.
> 
> Be sure, not pretty sure. Log your workouts so you can see how far you have gone, or in my case, how far you have fallen. You should also take some measurements for that log too.



I’ve taken measurements, you can check them out at my 6 week post.

I only say pretty sure because I was into powerlifting in 2017 and can’t remember if I quite hit that for that many reps. Definitely a PR in the last 5 years though.


----------



## snake (Nov 24, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> I’ve taken measurements, you can check them out at my 6 week post.
> 
> I only say pretty sure because I was into powerlifting in 2017 and can’t remember if I quite hit that for that many reps. Definitely a PR in the last 5 years though.


That's good brother. I have my logs from back as far as 20 yesrs.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 24, 2022)

snake said:


> That's good brother. I have my logs from back as far as 20 yesrs.



It’s great advice. Progressive overload!


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 24, 2022)

Feeling 80% better today. All my biometrics bounced back except HRV. Gonna test tomorrow and hit the gym if I’m negative.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 25, 2022)

HRV is better today, still pretty congested but mostly just in the morning. Antigen test came back negative so decided to hit the gym. Wasn’t feeling 100% but got a good session in and managed to move up a bit on everything.

Going to get some extra sleep tonight so I continue to recover quickly.

Pull B
Friday, November 25, 2022 at 10:12 AM

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 143 lb × 6
Set 3: 192 lb × 8
Set 4: 192 lb × 7
Set 5: 165 lb × 9

T Bar Row
Set 1: 110 lb × 7
Set 2: 110 lb × 6
Set 3: 110 lb × 6

Seated Row (Cable)
Set 1: 121 lb × 10
Set 2: 165 lb × 8
Set 3: 165 lb × 7
Set 4: 165 lb × 8

Shrug (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 120 lb × 26
Set 2: 120 lb × 26

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 99 lb × 12
Set 2: 99 lb × 9

Preacher Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 160 lb × 6
Set 2: 160 lb × 5

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 26, 2022)

Still on the up and up. HRV still improving, most of my congestion is gone. Leg day went pretty well.

Legs B
Saturday, November 26, 2022 at 12:20 PM

Seated Leg Press (Machine)
Set 1: 180 lb × 10
Set 2: 270 lb × 8
Set 3: 360 lb × 6
Set 4: 450 lb × 4
Set 5: 540 lb × 10
Set 6: 590 lb × 7
Set 7: 590 lb × 7

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 275 lb × 10
Set 2: 275 lb × 9

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 240 lb × 8
Set 2: 240 lb × 6

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 260 lb × 10
Set 2: 340 lb × 7
Set 3: 340 lb × 6
Set 4: 260 lb × 6

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 27, 2022)

Got a lil pushy today.

Push A
Sunday, November 27, 2022 at 10:51 AM

Iso-Lateral Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 14
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 8
Set 4: 230 lb × 5
Set 5: 230 lb × 1 (rest pause)

Chest Fly
Set 1: 160 lb × 7
Set 2: 160 lb × 7
Set 3: 160 lb × 6

Weighted Dip
Set 1: +70 lb × 8
Set 2: +70 lb × 6

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 9
Set 2: 150 lb × 7
Set 3: 150 lb × 5

Lateral Raise (Cable)
Set 1: 11 lb × 12
Set 2: 16.5 lb × 10
Set 3: 16.5 lb × 7

Reverse Fly (Machine)
Set 1: 120 lb × 9
Set 2: 120 lb × 8

Triceps Pushdown (Cable - Straight Bar)
Set 1: 82 lb × 7
Set 2: 82 lb × 6

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


			https://strong.app.link/p0OePK83ivb


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 29, 2022)

Decent pull today, not super high energy but I’m sure I’m still recovering from Covid. Made progress nonetheless.

Pull A
Tuesday, November 29, 2022 at 11:08 AM

Lat Pulldown (Machine)
Set 1: 120 lb × 12
Set 2: 160 lb × 6
Set 3: 240 lb × 8
Set 4: 240 lb × 7
Set 5: 240 lb × 5

Seated Wide-Grip Row (Cable)
Set 1: 170 lb × 9
Set 2: 170 lb × 8
Set 3: 170 lb × 7

Underhand Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 192 lb × 9
Set 2: 192 lb × 7
Set 3: 192 lb × 6

Shrug (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 315 lb × 16
Set 2: 315 lb × 14

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 99 lb × 14
Set 2: 99 lb x 9

Cable Row Curls
Set 1: 33 lb × 8
Set 2: 33 lb × 7
Set 3: 33 lb × 5

Hammer Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 45 lb × 9
Set 2: 45 lb × 8

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 30, 2022)

Officially in uncharted squat territory: 



https://imgur.com/a/aOVsz7I


Weight is hovering just over 170 going into week 10 (+12lbs). Sad I only have three weeks left, but looking forward to getting the most out of it.

Legs A
Wednesday, November 30, 2022 at 10:22 AM

Squat (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 225 lb × 4
Set 3: 300 lb × 8
Set 4: 300 lb × 7

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 275 lb × 10
Set 2: 275 lb × 10

Hip Thrust (Barbell)
Set 1: 230 lb × 10
Set 2: 230 lb × 10

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 260 lb × 12
Set 2: 340 lb × 8
Set 3: 340 lb × 6

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 2, 2022)

Had kind of a shitty workout. Was rushed to get back for a meeting and didn’t warm up properly, head wasn’t in the game. Basically just banged out my previous weight.. can’t win them all.

Push B
Thursday, December 1, 2022 at 2:39 PM

Iso-Lateral Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 14
Set 2: 180 lb × 4
Set 3: 230 lb × 8
Set 4: 230 lb × 4
Set 5: 180 lb × 5

Chest Fly
Set 1: 160 lb × 8
Set 2: 160 lb × 7
Set 3: 160 lb × 4

Weighted Dip
Set 1: +70 lb × 7
Set 2: +70 lb × 6

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 11
Set 2: 150 lb × 8

Deltoid Raise
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 40 lb × 10
Set 3: 50 lb × 10
Set 4: 60 lb × 8

Reverse Fly (Machine)
Set 1: 120 lb × 12
Set 2: 120 lb × 7

Single Arm Tricep Rope Push Downs
Set 1: 27 lb × 8
Set 2: 27 lb × 7

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 2, 2022)

Good pull sesh today. Moved up on everything except shrugs which sometimes just kinda end because the DBs start slipping out of my baby hands.

Pull B
Friday, December 2, 2022 at 11:03 AM

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 143 lb × 4
Set 3: 197 lb × 7
Set 4: 197 lb × 6
Set 5: 197 lb × 5

T Bar Row
Set 1: 115 lb × 7
Set 2: 115 lb × 6
Set 3: 115 lb × 5

Seated Row (Cable)
Set 1: 121 lb × 8
Set 2: 170 lb × 7
Set 3: 170 lb × 7
Set 4: 170 lb × 8

Shrug (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 120 lb × 22
Set 2: 120 lb × 22

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 99 lb × 14
Set 2: 104 lb × 10

Preacher Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 160 lb × 7
Set 2: 160 lb × 6
Set 3: 160 lb × 5

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## Bomb10shell (Dec 2, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> DBs start slipping out of my baby hands.


I always use straps on back day. Takes my grip strength out of the equation so it's my back that fails, not my hands.


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 2, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I always use straps on back day. Takes my grip strength out of the equation so it's my back that fails, not my hands.



I use straps too. After 20 reps, straps are still no match for 120lb dumbells + gravity


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 4, 2022)

Dear Diary,

I felt great today, leg game strong.

Legs B
Sunday, December 4, 2022 at 10:47 AM

Seated Leg Press (Machine)
Set 1: 180 lb × 10
Set 2: 270 lb × 8
Set 3: 360 lb × 6
Set 4: 450 lb × 4
Set 5: 600 lb × 8
Set 6: 600 lb × 8
Set 7: 600 lb × 7

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 275 lb × 11
Set 2: 275 lb × 10

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 240 lb × 9
Set 2: 240 lb × 7

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 260 lb × 14
Set 2: 260 lb × 12
Set 3: 260 lb × 8

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 5, 2022)

Push went pretty well, except for some left shoulder pain creeping in lately. Kinda feels like it could be bicep tendinitis way up in the rotator cuff. I’ve been subbing out the painful movements for stuff that doesn’t irritate it as much so we’ll see how that goes.

Push A
Monday, December 5, 2022 at 12:48 PM

Iso-Lateral Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 12
Set 2: 180 lb × 4
Set 3: 230 lb × 8
Set 4: 230 lb × 6
Set 5: 230 lb × 4

Chest Fly
Set 1: 160 lb × 8
Set 2: 160 lb × 7
Set 3: 160 lb × 7

Weighted Dip
Set 1: +80 lb × 5
Set 2: +80 lb × 5

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 160 lb × 10
Set 2: 170 lb × 7

Deltoid Raise
Set 1: 40 lb × 12
Set 2: 50 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10
Set 4: 70 lb × 10
Set 5: 80 lb × 8

Reverse Fly (Machine)
Set 1: 130 lb × 7
Set 2: 130 lb × 6

Triceps Pushdown (Cable - Straight Bar)
Set 1: 82 lb × 8
Set 2: 82 lb × 8

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 6, 2022)

Donated blood, rest day.


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 7, 2022)

Another rest day just cuz I have no time to workout today.

I tweaked my AI dose after my last blood test. It came back 30 which was around what it was pre-cycle. Even though I wasn’t experiencing low e symptoms, I felt like it should be a bit higher to correspond with my much higher t.

So I reduced from 6mg ED to 6mg 4x/week. The two days after each pin. I didn’t have bad libido before but wow it’s really A+ now. It’s accompanied by a little acne on my chest and back but nothing more than two or three pimples.

I seemed to have found my e2 sweet spot. Also wow this Aromasin stuff is potent and small adjustments in either direction can make a big impact.


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 8, 2022)

Great focus today. Middle of week 11. Stoked for squats tomorrow.

Pull A
Thursday, December 8, 2022 at 10:29 AM

Lat Pulldown (Machine)
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 160 lb × 3
Set 3: 250 lb × 7
Set 4: 250 lb × 7
Set 5: 250 lb × 5

Seated Wide-Grip Row (Cable)
Set 1: 187 lb × 12
Set 2: 187 lb × 8

Underhand Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 209 lb × 8
Set 2: 209 lb × 5
Set 3: 209 lb × 1

Shrug (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 315 lb × 20
Set 2: 315 lb × 16

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 99 lb × 14
Set 2: 99 lb × 10

Cable Row Curls
Set 1: 33 lb × 9
Set 2: 33 lb × 7
Set 3: 33 lb × 4

Hammer Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 47.5 lb × 9
Set 2: 47.5 lb × 6

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 9, 2022)

Went up in weight on squats since I was at 8 reps last time. This was an extra saucy workout. Felt freakin great.

Legs A
Friday, December 9, 2022 at 10:33 AM

Squat (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 225 lb × 4
Set 3: 315 lb × 6
Set 4: 315 lb × 5
Set 5: 315 lb × 3

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 285 lb × 11
Set 2: 285 lb × 8

Hip Thrust (Barbell)
Set 1: 240 lb × 12
Set 2: 240 lb × 10

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 260 lb × 15
Set 2: 260 lb × 10
Set 3: 260 lb × 8

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 13, 2022)

Pull went pretty well today, moved up all around.

Today I realized I no longer fit in my favorite gym shorts which is pretty fun to see.

Sadly, my last pin is Thursday. I will post end of cycle progress pics and stats early next week.

Pull B
Monday, December 12, 2022 at 10:06 AM

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 143 lb × 4
Set 3: 197 lb × 8
Set 4: 197 lb × 7
Set 5: 197 lb × 5

T Bar Row
Set 1: 115 lb × 8
Set 2: 115 lb × 6
Set 3: 115 lb × 5

Seated Row (Cable)
Set 1: 175 lb × 8
Set 2: 175 lb × 7
Set 3: 175 lb × 5

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 99 lb × 15
Set 2: 99 lb × 10

Preacher Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 160 lb × 8
Set 2: 160 lb × 7

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 14, 2022)

Moved up on everything in yesterday’s legz:

Legs B
Tuesday, December 13, 2022 at 10:59 AM

Seated Leg Press (Machine)
Set 1: 270 lb × 8
Set 2: 360 lb × 6
Set 3: 450 lb × 4
Set 4: 540 lb × 2
Set 5: 630 lb × 9
Set 6: 630 lb × 8
Set 7: 630 lb × 7

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 295 lb × 8
Set 2: 295 lb × 7

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 240 lb × 10
Set 2: 240 lb × 9

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 260 lb × 15
Set 2: 260 lb × 11
Set 3: 260 lb × 8

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 14, 2022)

Push was decent. Could def do more if my shoulder wasn’t nagging me. Probably time for a deload week soon.

Push A
Wednesday, December 14, 2022 at 11:01 AM

Iso-Lateral Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 12
Set 2: 180 lb × 4
Set 3: 240 lb × 7
Set 4: 240 lb × 6

Chest Fly
Set 1: 170 lb × 8
Set 2: 170 lb × 7

Weighted Dip
Set 1: +90 lb × 6
Set 2: +90 lb × 5

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 175 lb × 9
Set 2: 175 lb × 8

Deltoid Raise
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 10
Set 3: 90 lb × 10

Reverse Fly (Machine)
Set 1: 140 lb × 9
Set 2: 140 lb × 7

Triceps Pushdown (Cable - Straight Bar)
Set 1: 82 lb × 10
Set 2: 82 lb × 7

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 16, 2022)

Killed it today. PRs up the wazoo. Took my last pin of t and first pin of hcg. Now let’s see if I can keep the gainz.

Pull A
Thursday, December 15, 2022 at 2:41 PM

Lat Pulldown (Machine)
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 200 lb × 3
Set 3: 260 lb × 8
Set 4: 260 lb × 7
Set 5: 260 lb × 6

Seated Wide-Grip Row (Cable)
Set 1: 192 lb × 11
Set 2: 192 lb × 8

Underhand Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 209 lb × 9
Set 2: 209 lb × 5
Set 3: 209 lb × 3

Chest Supported Shrugs
Set 1: 80 lb × 15
Set 2: 80 lb × 13

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 99 lb × 12
Set 2: 104 lb × 10

Hammer Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 45 lb × 12
Set 2: 45 lb × 9

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 17, 2022)

Rest day, had a few beers.. hitting legs tomorrow.


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 19, 2022)

More squat rep PR’s today. Legs feel super pumped. Last test pin was Thursday, feeling excellent for now.

Legs A
Monday, December 19, 2022 at 10:47 AM

Squat (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 225 lb × 4
Set 3: 320 lb × 6
Set 4: 320 lb × 5
Set 5: 320 lb × 3

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 295 lb × 9
Set 2: 295 lb × 8

Hip Thrust (Barbell)
Set 1: 250 lb × 12
Set 2: 250 lb × 11

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 260 lb × 16
Set 2: 260 lb × 10
Set 3: 260 lb × 9

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 19, 2022)

Congrats on the PR’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Congrats on the PR’s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 20, 2022)

Here’s a 12 week update:

Body weight 174.7lbs (+16.6lbs)

Some measurements today compared to day 0:
Chest: 42.5” (+3.0”)
Right bicep flexed: 15.5” (+1.0”)
Neck: 15.5” (+3/4”)
Right thigh: 24.25” (+1.75”)
Calf: 14.5” (+.25” lol)


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 20, 2022)

Hell yeah man you can see the difference. You added some serious width and thickness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah man you can see the difference. You added some serious width and thickness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you, it’s definitely nice to see the hard work pay off.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 20, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Thank you, it’s definitely nice to see the hard work pay off.



Absolutely man. You’re doing great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 21, 2022)

Yesterday was push day but I didn’t log it cuz it sucked. I was basically just dicking around trying to find chest movements that didn’t hurt my shoulder.

Pull went well today. Still crushing PR’s. Will be taking a little time off for Christmas starting tomorrow.

Pull B
Wednesday, December 21, 2022 at 10:32 AM

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 143 lb × 4
Set 3: 202 lb × 7
Set 4: 197 lb × 7
Set 5: 197 lb × 6
Set 6: 187 lb × 3

T Bar Row
Set 1: 115 lb × 9
Set 2: 115 lb × 7
Set 3: 115 lb × 6

Seated Row (Cable)
Set 1: 175 lb × 10
Set 2: 175 lb × 7
Set 3: 175 lb × 5

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 104 lb × 10
Set 2: 104 lb × 10

Preacher Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 160 lb × 9
Set 2: 160 lb × 7

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 21, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Yesterday was push day but I didn’t log it cuz it sucked. I was basically just dicking around trying to find chest movements that didn’t hurt my shoulder.
> 
> Pull went well today. Still crushing PR’s. Will be taking a little time off for Christmas starting tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Hate to hear about your shoulder man. What’s going on with it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 21, 2022)

Something in my left rotator, probably tendonitis. It started slowly creeping in a few weeks ago and now it’s full blown painful especially doing any kind of chest press. Crunchy sounding too. Overhead is totally fine. Going to just try to not aggravate it for a while and hopefully it gets better.


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 22, 2022)

My balls are coming back


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 27, 2022)

Back to the gym for leg day. It definitely felt tougher now that (presumably) my test is a lot lower, but still moved up on my numbers. I’ll finish my HCG blast this week and start clomid and tamox next week.

Legs B
Tuesday, December 27, 2022 at 10:14 AM

Seated Leg Press (Machine)
Set 1: 360 lb × 8
Set 2: 450 lb × 6
Set 3: 540 lb × 3
Set 4: 650 lb × 9
Set 5: 650 lb × 10
Set 6: 650 lb × 10

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 305 lb × 9
Set 2: 305 lb × 8

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 240 lb × 10
Set 2: 240 lb × 9

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 260 lb × 17
Set 2: 260 lb × 11

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## eazy (Dec 27, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> definitely felt tougher now


did you decide this before you went?


----------



## nsimoy (Dec 27, 2022)

eazy said:


> did you decide this before you went?



Yes


----------



## nsimoy (Jan 2, 2023)

Back in the gym after another little holiday break. On day 3 of clomid + nolvadex. No sides as of now, energy levels good etc. I noticed on my push today I lost a bit of strength but I expected that given my shoulder pain and lighter push loads the last few weeks. That said, the shoulder doesn’t feel as aggravated at the moment so I think a little time off helped.

My short term goal at the moment is to lose a bit of fluff to look good for a trip in February, so I’m cutting back my calories a bit but keeping the gym intensity up to keep as much muscle as possible.

Push A
Monday, January 2, 2023 at 10:14 AM

Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 10
Set 3: 150 lb × 8
Set 4: 170 lb × 4

Chest Fly
Set 1: 170 lb × 8
Set 2: 170 lb x 7

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 180 lb × 9
Set 2: 180 lb × 6

Deltoid Raise
Set 1: 80 lb × 12
Set 2: 90 lb × 11
Set 3: 90 lb × 10

Reverse Fly (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 7
Set 2: 140 lb × 7

Triceps Pushdown (Cable - Straight Bar)
Set 1: 82 lb × 10
Set 2: 82 lb × 11

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


			https://strong.app.link/HhwU3y2xgwb


----------



## nsimoy (Jan 6, 2023)

Not my best leg day but probably due to cutting back on carbs. May have to rethink that at least pre workout to make sure I keep the intensity up.

Legs A
Thursday, January 5, 2023 at 10:31 AM

Squat (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 225 lb × 4
Set 3: 315 lb × 5
Set 4: 315 lb × 3
Set 5: 315 lb × 2

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 275 lb × 10
Set 2: 275 lb × 8

Hip Thrust (Barbell)
Set 1: 230 lb × 12
Set 2: 230 lb × 10

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 260 lb × 12
Set 2: 260 lb × 10

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


			https://strong.app.link/Vu9HJdzlmwb


----------



## nsimoy (Monday at 6:57 PM)

Had a great pull session, strength is still not quite what it was at the end of my cycle but probably 90% there which I’m happy with.

PCT has been super smooth and easy so far. Mood has been great, no physical or mental sides other than low libido, but that feels like it’s coming back slowly now. Thanks [mention]eazy [/mention] for the PCT recommendation.

Pull B
Monday, January 9, 2023 at 12:09 PM

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 187 lb × 3
Set 3: 197 lb × 7
Set 4: 197 lb × 7
Set 5: 197 lb × 6

T Bar Row
Set 1: 120 lb × 9
Set 2: 120 lb × 6
Set 3: 120 lb × 3

Seated Row (Cable)
Set 1: 175 lb × 8
Set 2: 175 lb × 6
Set 3: 175 lb × 5

Face Pull (Cable)
Set 1: 104 lb × 10
Set 2: 104 lb × 10

Preacher Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 160 lb × 9
Set 2: 150 lb × 7

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Tuesday at 5:48 PM)

Got some good leg work in today.. definitely felt hard though.

Legs B
Tuesday, January 10, 2023 at 9:46 AM

Seated Leg Press (Machine)
Set 1: 360 lb × 8
Set 2: 450 lb × 6
Set 3: 540 lb × 3
Set 4: 630 lb × 12
Set 5: 650 lb × 10
Set 6: 660 lb × 10

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 275 lb × 10
Set 2: 275 lb × 10

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 240 lb × 10
Set 2: 240 lb × 8

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 260 lb × 12
Set 2: 260 lb × 10

Hollow Rocks
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------



## nsimoy (Yesterday at 5:27 PM)

Decent push, shoulder not as aggravated. PR’s have stopped coming for the most part, but overall strength is still good.

Push A
Thursday, January 12, 2023 at 10:44 AM

Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 100 lb × 12
Set 2: 140 lb × 10
Set 3: 160 lb × 8
Set 4: 170 lb × 5

Chest Fly
Set 1: 170 lb × 10
Set 2: 170 lb × 7

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 180 lb × 6
Set 2: 180 lb × 5

Deltoid Raise
Set 1: 90 lb × 12
Set 2: 100 lb × 10

Reverse Fly (Machine)
Set 1: 130 lb × 7
Set 2: 130 lb × 7

Triceps Pushdown (Cable - Straight Bar)
Set 1: 82 lb × 10
Set 2: 82 lb × 6

Kneeling Vacuum
Set 1: 1:00
Set 2: 1:00

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 20:00


----------

